# back rack plus bed cover?



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

has anyone installed a back rack with a bed cover? wondering if it is possible. any pictures would be great


thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It is possible. I have seen them. My first Warm weather project is just that. Depends on who you get to do it too, I talked to one guy ANCO Inc, he had pics of the ones he did, but he wants $650.... I have the back rack with a tool box. There is also companies out there that have people who custom sew (seamstress) the dimensions. 

If I have to have it fabed up I will. I was thinking of a "L" bracket behind the box, and one in front to keep the wind from tunneling in. I would bring the rear to the 6' line or whatever the specs are for the 6' cover, and mount it up. I think it was off by 1/2 when we measured it before, so it would work. I'd have the fabed pieces powder coated black to match the brackets.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I will post pics of myy Bosses truck on Sunday. You just need to put a spacer under it. The place that did his used some 1 inch wood. Painted it black. So check back Sunday


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ANDY, emial me at [email protected]. I still have that.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have a truxedo lo-pro on my 02
http://www.truxedo.com/lopro/truxedo-lopro.html

i made my back rack myself. it is made from one inch square stock, and fits perfectly with the truxedo. i have the strobes on the outside, and a sho-me mini LED bar in the center.
this picture was taken before the i put the cover on, but the rack stayed in the same place.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The other way it could be done is buying a roll up style Tonneau cover. Mount it flush up against the tool box with some 1" or 2" foam padding strip between the two. I would still add that fabed up angle iron to the front of the box to keep wind tunneling out. On mine it's not even an inch gap in the front. Paint it with Rustoleum, or if your anything like me, I am a little OCD and anal about things, so I would pay to have it powder coated.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

There is a bunch out there to choose from, I did a quick search and came up with this. You would obviously have to cut the rails to the right demensions....but that is simple enough.

Here is a link also.....


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys the thing is i bought the truck with a cover. i just want to add a backrack, to mount my lightbar too. i think the best way to do it would be the wooden blocks and see how it works out, if worse comes to worse, i could just take the cover off and sell it or keep it.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is my bosses truck


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I just had mine made to fit around my cover. They just mounted it out a little more on the sides and placed the lower bar up 2"










I have since added more lights, and not washed my truck since.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is mine that I built for my truck to fit with my cover on.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46603&d=1228400513

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46602&d=1228400504


----------

